# Router project for 2010



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have owned a router for many years but I has a project that i have been working on since February that has caused me to upgrade my router and challenged my wood working skills.

We have a space of a little over 40 inches on each side of our fireplace in the room we use as our dining room. My wife has been asking for a cabinet to place on each side of the fireplace, so I decided to build them, as we could not find any that would fit.

So in February I bought the wood, and sent off for the MCLS cabinet router bit set for raised panels and the like. I also needed a router with a 1/2-inch collet so I bought a MasterForce router that has two bases.

Here are some pictures of the process.

1. One of the four sides that it takes to make two cabinets. Raised panel construction - 14 x 78 inches.
2. Building up the carcase on the work table
3. A close up of the carcase - love that pocket hole jig!
4. Two carcases completed
5. Doors installed for initial fit
6. Trimming the doors on a table saw sled
7. Close-up of trimming the doors
8. Gluing up the drawers
9. Drawer first test fit.

Thanks for looking - comments and suggestions are welcome. More will be coming soon. I am in the process of sanding down the cabinets and doors in preparation of a primer coat. They will be painted white. Since the last picture the top crown molding has been added and the bottom molding is cut, routed and glued, but not trimmed and installed.


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

WOW!!!

It looks great to me!!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great start Tony.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Your years of experience show through on this project Tony.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

+1 to what Chuck said. WOW!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

look great in the shop..can you post picture when they are installed? Would love to see the finished pieces


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not a whole lot to update, but the cabinets are all primed, except for the very tops of the cabinets. In my workshop, they are right up against the bottoms of the trusses.

They have soaked up almost a gallon of Zinsser B-I-N primer. I'm a little high on the alcohol fumes at the moment.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Looking great! Be careful with those fumes!


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

I am really liking them.

They would look good in my house.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

I really appreciate the nice comments above, especially since I am such a short timer here.

OK - they are done and installed.

Pictures show...

1. Both cabinets in the room
2. Right cabinet
3. Left cabinet
4. Hardware
5. Showing inside and shelf supports
6. Shelves - 2 above and one below drawer - sorry for the photo - the door would not stay open unless I held it and took the picture with my other hand 
7. Bottom shelf
8. Hinge
9. Catches
10. Crown molding
11. I made my own base molding - 'rustic' like the rest of the cabinets.

I might still do some work on fitting and trimming the doors, but it is going to have to wait until we get back from vacation in early August. I'm not real happy with some things and tickled plumb to death with most of the others others. The biggest disappointment is the fit of the doors.


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Lookin' good Tony.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks good to me Tony.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Fantastic! Great use of space.


----------

